# Samba 3.0.2a Installation



## Richwood (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

bitte nicht schlagen für die Frage aber ich bin neu hier und arbeite mit Linux erst seit einem halben Jahr beruflich. Habe hier schon viele Beiträge durchforstet aber nicht passendes gefunden.
Ich habe ein SuSe 8.2 am laufen und versuche seit 2 Wochen einen Samba PDC einzurichten (Win2000 Client), habe dazu viele Anleitungen gefunden (auch die von Tutorials.de) aber bisher bin ich immer gescheitert (mit der mitgelieferten Samba 2.2.7 Version).

Nun habe ich mir die neue Version 3.0.2a heruntergeladen und wollte sie installieren, nur leider finde ich keine rpm, install.sh or whatever zum installieren. Habe extra das alte Samba deinstalliert und weis nun nicht wie ich die 3.0.2a Version korrekt installieren soll? Entpackt habe ich sie erstmal testweise in /tmp, wohin muss ich die kopieren, bzw. was muss ich jetzt machen?

Großen Dank für Antworten

Richwood


----------



## RedWing (16. März 2004)

Wenn das die Sourcen sind probiers mal so:
./configure --prefix==/gewünschtes/Installations/verz zum Konfigurieren
make zum Übersetzen der Sourcen
und make install zum Installieren der Binaries
Achte bitte darauf das du make install unter root aufrufst

Grüsse RedWing

P.S. Achso das ganze musst du in deinem entpackten Verzeichniss machen


----------

